# Egg Share General Chit Chat Part 7



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

Happy chatting

Lots of love luck and 

Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Wooohooo first to post first time ever


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi girls....  

well i had my scan today, the sonographer was very thorough, i now have 7 follies!!  because they put my dose up a little 4 more grew!!  I waited to see the dcotor as they said they still wanted 8 at least, but the doc said 7 is ok, she has said normally they need 8 to egg share, but if i get 7 eggs then i can either keep all or give all to recipient and get a free go to myself next year or i can give 4 to recipient and keep 3 for myself, We have decided to do that, then both the recipient and I both have a chance of getting preg.
The doc said to do a 225 dose of menapur tonight but i said seeing as 2 225 doses got 4 more togrow could i have  a 300 dose tonight seeing as itsa the last dose to give any follies that are slightly behind the kick up the butt they might need, she said i could have a 375 dose tonight instead!!  soim very happy, i MIGHT even get 8 eggs from this but ill be happy with 7.

I am in for EC friday morning!!  
I was thinking positive today and yesterday i just got on with my life as much as poss instead of sitting here crying which is what i wanted to do! and the positive thinking seems to have worked!! (with a little help from the drugs lol)
anyway im really excited now, thats another major step over.... nearly there!!!!!

stresspperson!! congratulations hun!! thats fantastic news!!!!!!

Ann Marie  xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Ann marie i had 9 follies and got 15 eggs hun    It does happen so you still might get more than they thought.     Good luck for tomorrow hun hope evrything goes well for you


----------



## ikklesmiler

wow hun! 9 follies and 15 eggs thats amazing!
i said to nurse yesterday that maybe one of my follies may have 2 eggs in, she laughed and said no they will only have one!
just goes to show what they know!!!

thanks for all your support through this sallyanne xxxx

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Ann marie how did EC go hun?? Hope everything went ok for you


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Sallyanne

sorry hun I thought i posted here but just checked and i didnt...  heres the post about friday..


got to the hospital at 7am, went to theatre at 10.30am.
Only got 6 eggs, I decided I needed tosee the ivf nurse to talk about what to do, was very shocked that I only got 6, really thought there would be more,and just wanted the chance to complete this cycle. 
Was really difficult trying to decide whether to keep the eggs myself or give them away, even though i had provisionally decided to donate less than 7, the decision was tearing me apart, I was torn between giving myself the chance after all i/we have been through to get to this stage, which would then mean taking the chance away from the recipient, or giving up my hope for getting pregnant this year and giving my recipient the chance to have what shes been waiting for, I wanted to be selfish to have this chance myself but then kept thinking of the recipient, it was very difficult, anyway the ivf nurse came to talk to me and the choice wasnt really there anymore, DHs sperm was not up to scratch, apparently he had way too many white blood cells, this is caused by some sort of infection,probably from a bout of gastric he had about 3 weeks ago...  We did have the chance of ICSI but was told with DHs count being as low as it was and the white blood cells being sohigh there was a chance it just wouldnt work, So this made the decision easier, whats the point of taking the chance away from the recipient to use with sperm that was up to it and both of us losing out, it was easier then to decide to donate all to the recipient, in the end its the best decision anyway, the recipient now has 6 eggs to do with as she pleases (and hopefully get a baby or two out of!) and I now get a free cycle of IVF next year, we have to wait at least 3 months now for DHs sperm to recycle.
As you can imagine it was a hard day for us both, not made easier by the fact that I was sharing a room with a woman that got 16 eggs and all she done for the whole day was argue with her husband about money!!  they had loads of it and just argued non stop! I wanted to tell them the didnt realise how lucky they were!  I didnt though, as I left I wished them good luck.
We are now looking to christmas to take our minds of things, and at least now i can have a drink!!!  Roll on new year! guess whos gonna be totally leggless!!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

Ikklesmiler, i just read your post my heart goes out to you . it must of been hard to make such a decision. Your a brave lady. I rate you for wat you did i think making a decision like that would of torn at my heart strings. my heart goes out to you an i`ll send all my positive thoughts with you for next time xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Ann marie im so sorry hunni     Just think hun all the eggs will be yours next time and you will get lost of embies. I think what you have done is a wonderful thing and im sure your donor is very happy with you. I must have been so hard to go through what you did for what must feel like nothing. Tell dh he has to get himself 100% fit for the next cycle which means he cant drink over christmas and new yr   
As for them next to you i dont know how you held your tounge. I think i would have said something. Some people dont realise how lucky they are.


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

I'm back to egg sharing - hopefully! 

We got another positive but it ended too early again. 

I am going to ask if I can share again - as we have seen to be lucky on getting positives - just need the end result!!! 

I am going to ask for steriods and blood thinners to see if that helps? 

My consultant is on the 14th Jan - which seems to be flying by! 

Love to all and belly rubs to babies!


----------



## mouse14

Hi ladies.

Just thought i'd pop in to tell you all how i'm getting on.

I'm half way through my first FET cycle. I know i'm not egg sharing, but i wanted to come on here cos i know how great the support is on here. At the moment i'm d/r, i've got my baseline scan on the 31st and then start the hrt tablets on the 1st Jan, all being well. My et is on the 18th Jan and test date is the 1st Feb.

Feeling quite anxious about this cycle. Having a BFP last time on our first go just seemed too good to be true. I'm so nervous i won't get pregnant again. Then if i do get pregnant, i'm scared that i'll lose it again! How can i overcome feeling like this. My stepdaughter (1 is 12w pregnant and my dh's nephew's girlfriend is 7w pregnant. If i don't get pregnant this time, i don't think i will be able to cope seeing them go through their pregnancies.

My stepdaughter planned her pregnancy and i just feel that it was very inconsiderate cos she knows that we are desperately trying to have a baby. But then i think that i can't stop people from getting pregnant. There's 5 ladies in my department at work that are pregnant, but i can kinda cope with that, but it just seems that everywhere i look someone is pregnant! 

Anyway, sorry for moaning on. Sally, your looking good, bump is coming along nicely.

Everyone else, i hope your cycles go well and good luck for 2008. Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!!!!!! x

Love Mouse x


----------



## sallyanne1

Caz good luck for your appoinment on the 14th hun. It will be here in no time   

Mouse hun great to hear from you. I know how you feel about pregnant people hun. When i had my IUI my little sister announced she was pregnant. Then when i had my failed IVF dh's sil got pregnant and my sister had her baby. It was heart breaking to be in that situation. I have everything crossed for you hun    

Hope everyine has a HAPPY CHRISTMAS and a great NEW YEAR.

Luv to all
sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Mouse  

Wishing you lots of  for your FET

Sally hope you are doing ok

Carrie wishing you al the best for egg sharing in 2008

Vikki and Ann Marie hope your both doing ok

Hi to anyone i missed 

Just popping in to wish you a all a very happy christmas and a happy new year may all your dreams come true in 2008

Love Emxx


----------



## babydreams219

Hello Egg sharer's,

I'm hoping to join your thread!  

We are hopefully going to be approved to egg share at London's womens clinic.  We have already tried a cycle at a different hospital and the cycle was abandoned due to poor response by me. They said I could try again so after waiting TWO months they then said NO.  Nice huh?? 

Anyways... My hormone's are normal. I'm not sure why I didnt repsond however I do know Lister gives twice the dosage I was given. I was given the lowest dose because they are cautious about first timers; which I understand.  So I'm hoping LWC will give me a chance. I have read on FF about other people who didn't respond well the first time and then go on to have a great response the second try. Afterall it is a experiment!

Anyhow!  I've been lurking for awhile and this board seems really supportive.  Hope everyone had a great holiday and has a Happy and safe New Year.

We are looking forward to our first consult in Jan! 

Have a great weekend


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi babydreams.
Good luck with your next cycle hun. I responded too well the first time so second time had to have my dose reduced   As you say its trial and error so heres hoping that they get it right for you hun.
This board is very supportive and the girls are great.
Have a great new yr    

Luv sally x x


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi everyone  

I hope you don't mine me joining you over here!!!  


My names Natalie and I am waiting for my first egg share appointment, which will be on the 14th of January!!   Anyway little history..... I am 23 DH 43!!   TTC for 6 years. Married for 4. We had our first IVF tx in October/November 07, which sadly was a   . In that cycle I was on 150iu of Gonal F and got 7 eggs. Sperm count was fantastic on the day but only 3 fertilised.  Anyway out of the 3 only 1 made it to a 7 cell 3 day old embie.... One stopped at 2 cells and the other was transfered it was a 4 cell. Which the consultant wasn't to concerned about. As it was dividing while we were there.

Anyway I have recently found out our clinic does egg share and I am very interested! So we are seeing the nurse about it to talk it through and to get the ball rolling. DH is very supportive about it. We have been told at the follow up that we will need ICSI this time. 

The reason I want to do this is, that I felt that the 4 eggs that didn't fertilise went to waste. I would love someone else to have a chance of a family. Plus financial it make sense. At our Clinic it costs £4150 for a cycle of ICSI. For egg share with ICSI its £1200. Which means more chances to have a baby.

I will be on a higher does of Gonal F next time, so hopefully we can get more eggs.  

Just a quick question....... After all the tests and results, how long did it take for you to be matched?? and start tx?

Hope to keep in touch
Take care
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

HI natalie sorry about your BFN hun   With my clinic yuo need a minimum of 8 eggs to do egg share which im sure you will get if they up your dose.
As for your 4 that didnt fertalise im not sure they would have done if they were given away hun so dont feel that they were wasted it was prob just one of those things.

From having my first appointment to starting ICSI was 3 months. I had to have councelling and blood tests. Some clinics make you wait till you have had your second HIV test before matching you but mine didnt thank god.

Anyway good luck with your appointment i hope all goes well for you

Luv sally x x


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks for the warm welcome Sally!!! 

At my clinic its the same you have to get 8 or more eggs..... Hopefully the higher dose should help.   I had a HIV/AIDS, Hep test done in October, so I might need another one soon. So that should be my 2 done!!!! The results are normally within 3 weeks. 

3 months isnt to bad!!!! Will let you know how I get on!
Take care 
Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## fuzzier

Hi Skybreeze, I had my first consultation appointment at my clinic on 18th Jan 06 and was accepted to be an egg sharer, they took all my bloods at this appointment. I had to have an operation to repair an epigastric hernia on 13th Feb 06 (too dangerous to get pg with it) and then call the clinic back once the surgeon had done the post op check up and given the ok for me to have tx, I called clinic back around 10th March. They had already sent me my d/r drug ready for when the go ahead was given for me to take to the gp's to have the injection administered. I was matched within that week of me calling the clinic and then the clinic called to tell me to have my jab on day 21 of my cycle , 3rd April. So for me being matched and starting tx was less than a month, but from first consult about 3 months, though if it hadn't been for me needing the op i think my tx would have started a lot sooner. I only needed 6 eggs to be able to share, but my clinic were very generous with the dosage and i got 22, followed by a bfp and mild OHSS to go with it.

Emily hope your keeping well hunni and that your bump is growing nicely. Its been a long time since i posted on here, cant believe that it was two years ago now that i was just starting out on my egg share journey. My little egg share miracle is One year old now and i find it hard to believe that so much time has passed already, you'll find  out when your little miracle arrives just how fast time passes. 

Good luck to all those that are embarking on the egg share journey in 2008 i hope that this is your year. I pop by from time to time just to see how the egg sharers are doing so will bbe keeping an eye on your progresses.

Kay


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Girls

Its all very quiet on here atm

Natalie how did your appt go today sweetie 

Kay i cant believe where the time has gone to, OMG that means i have modded this thread for 2 yrs    

Hi to anyone else still around

Emxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Em.....

It went ok yesterday, Alot to take in!!! It was just a chat, felt no pressure and was told to go home with DH and think about it. We have been doing that since last year!   Anyway I have to ring this week to arrange me going in for a FSH test. If it under 8 then we can go ahead with the other tests. The nurse did say she likes to take her time...... just to make sure that we are both 100% about doing ES.... I am really happy about it and the hospital. I was worry about being treated different because I was ES this time. But all being well with the tests and us going forward with it then we should start May..... 

The nurse explained everything about the possible outcomes for myself and the recipicent....  And that I can pull out at any time..... So its going ahead. DH is happy to do it, If I am..... I had a chat with her about the amount of eggs... she said the 8 is what they aim to get, and if it looks like we  wont achive 8 eggs then we need to talk about stopping tx. As you know I was/am concerned about getting 7 eggs last time. But she assured me that they will try there best to get more. So next time I will be on a higher dose...... It was going to be 225iu of Gonal F but she said I might need to start on 300iu to begin with..... I did ask and was quite worried that I was only getting I high dose because I was sharing but she said that my notes showed that before I enquired about ES! 

So I feel happy about it, Going to arrange that FSH appiontment soon and hopefully they can fit me in with next AF. Which is beginning of next month!

Roll on May!!!!  

Take care Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## iccle one

Hi Sally

I thought you might like to see my pee stick from this morning  

I put a post on the Care forum but thought I'd pop across to here so you can see!


----------



## ikklesmiler

woohoo!! iccle one!!!  thats fab!!! congratulations!!!!!    

Ann MArie xxx


----------



## iccle one

Thanks Ikkle Smiler - although I'm egg sharing I don't post here   I tend to stay with the MCR Care Girls on the IVF general chit chat thread.


----------



## ikklesmiler

it can get difficult posting on all the different threads cant it!!
this is one that isnt used that often really too.

congrats again hun, brilliant news!!!

Ann MArie xx


----------



## iccle one

Yeah tel me about it - I used to post here too last year but just couldn't keep up with all the different people off three threads (this one, the Care girls and the Care forum itself!)

Your blasts look amazing - never seen blasts before


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks hun, they are amazing arnt they!!!  life at the very beginning!!!

Ann MArie xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Iccle one hun im sorry i missed your post   I find it hard keepin up with all the posts   I bet you are gonna keep that pee stick forever now. I still have mine   COngrats again hun im so happy for you its about time


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya girls xx

Thought i wud pop on and say a big hello to all u egg shares out there!!! I just to be a regular on here posting wen i had my first icsi cycle (egg sharing as he donor).

Just wanted to say i wish each and everyone of u all the luck in the world u will all get there one day and i hope the light at the end of the tunnel is just around that corner.

take care
kelly


----------



## vikki75

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZC%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F21%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







hi everyone x
is anyone goingto start the BCP around the same time as me (16march), or TX at all xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey can I join this thread, I am just waiting for blood tests back and then got counselling on 31st March and then will move onto the planning of egg share and IVF or ICSI depending on quality of sperm on teh day, looking forward to getting to know you all and learn lots xxxx


----------



## PiePig

Hey everyone

we are waiting for our blood test results back (hopefully next week) and then waiting to be matched to start our first ES ICSI....can't wait!!

Had counselling last month and DH is freezing some sperm as a back up in just over a weeks time!

In all honesty I'm really hoping everything falls into place quickly so we can perhaps start DRing this month, but I know it will probably work out to be next month...still not long either way!

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi lou and pie pig

Wellcome to the thread. This thread isnt really that active, but I think we can change that!! LOL!  

Lou.. Had any results back yet Any dates either?

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Skybreeze, no results yet, I had to change the counselling from yesterday as DH was at a funeral so going on 31st March now and will ask for results then if not heard anything or do you think I should ring the clinic before??  I thought as you can't go ahead until you have had the counselling I guess they are waiting for that?  How about you?


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats a shame Lou, Hope the funeral went well as it could.   No you cant do ES until you ahve had councelling, but the 31st isnt to far away! How long has it been since you had the bloods taken 

I have a planning meeting on Monday, so should get my results and dates for when I start. I am hoping to start next month  

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am keeping everything crossed for you xxx I had the bloods on 12th Feb and they did say it would take around 5 weeks so hopefully they will be in touch or I can get them from the Counsellor on 31st, it isn't far away and I am quite busy before then have a party at work to organise and attend and then my 30th on 28th March so going to enjoy that xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

That should keep you bizy!!! Well I hope it goes well, not doubt it will... Chat soon hun

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Skybreeze and I look forward to hearing from you on Monday/Tuesday about your tx.  Keep me posted xxxx


----------



## vikki75

i got my AF   so i can start my BCP yippeee    just got to phone the clinic an let them know so they can tell me when to start DRing cant wait xx 
vikki75


----------



## ikklesmiler

good luck vikki!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes good luck Vikki and keep us posted I will be watching your journey as I will be starting me in another month or so.


----------



## vikki75

phoned clinic an told them ive got my AF but because i`m only spotting they told me not to take the pill till i bleed heaver so.... i`m not starting it today unless i bleed heaver  
but least i know shes on her way


----------



## ikklesmiler

dont worry Vikki, she will be here tommorow in ful force, you wait and see.    

good luck hun

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Come on Af show yourself for Vikki here is an AF dance for you


----------



## vikki75

thank you for your support girls , i dont know wat i`d do with out this website x
vikki75


----------



## Skybreeze

Good luck Vikki! I hope AF shows properly soon, so annoying this waiting!

Take care
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

hi skybreeze well im goingto go for a session of accupunture on saturday if it hasn`t shown by then so hpefully fingers crossed it might work


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi natalie

hope your ok hun
bet your really excited about your chat and plan!!!!
i hope it goes well hun, let me know!!!!

Ann MArie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Ann Marie...

I am ver excitied about Monday, I simply cant wait!! Dont know why?  
Just knowing that I can have something to focus on is brillaint. I am hoping that I can start with next AF, but I dont think I can, so should start later next month.      
Hope your ok, whens your next scan?? Are you still going tonight??
Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi hun

your excited cos your getting closer to that BFP           

I really hope you can start with next AF, push for it at the meeting hun, even if they have set dates already ask if they can change them... you never know!!!

my scan is friday, cancelled tonights one as no point in having 2 a couple of days apart.

will text you!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

I hope this does end in a    this time! Dont think I could take and BFN!  
Did I tell you my Dad step mum gave us the money for our IVF!! Cant believe it, one less thing to worry about...
I have my fingers firmly crossed for Monday with my last planning meeting I started DR with next AF.  
Good luck for Friday, Fancy lunch tomorrow?
Natalie xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

thats brilliant news hun!!!

not usure about lunch tommorow, it really sepends how i feel sickness wise, can i test you about 11 tommrow?

will keep my fingers crossed for monday for you too hun.

Ann Marie xx


----------



## Skybreeze

AAAHHH hun, still suffering!!!! Poor thing,   .

Chat soon
Natalie xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

just re read my post!! the spelling was terrible!!  LOL

will text you tommorow hun

Ann xxx


----------



## vikki75

*hi girls just come in to shout i can start down regging on the 27th of march i cant wait xx*


----------



## ikklesmiler

brilliant news vikki hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ann MArie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello Ladies

Right my appointment was meant to be at 2 this afternoon, but my consultant was off sick so couldn't see him... And because of that the nurse we were seeing wanted us in ASAP... She called at 8 this morning... DH and I managed to finish work at 10 and got there abut 11. I have been matched! Just waiting for her final answer.... whether she wants my eggs of not... Also found out that I have a rear blood type... Which could of coursed problems... But thankfully it didn't.... The nurse said I would be a great person to give blood, so going to do that as well now!!!

Anyway.... got my dates and we start in May.... it would of been nice to start earlier but, also I am happy about staring May, gives me a chance to lose some weight!!!  My BMI is 29!!!      Gone up alot! But I can fix that! So off to the gym tonight!
My dates are AF due 24th of May
baseline 5th of June
Stims scan 16th 18th and 20th
EC 23rd of June.
With a 3 day transfer.

I have a higher does of Gonal F.... was on 150iu (dropped to 75iu after after 9 days) going to start on 300iu this time to get my ovaries to wake up!!

Vikki... Well done hun!! Good luck DR!

Ann Marie... How did today go??

Love Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

All systems go then Natalie, fingers crossed I will be going through my egg share about the same time but will have to wait and see


----------



## Littlelambxx

Hi everyone, 

I hope you dont mind me joining in? I wondered if I could pick your brains a little? I am hoping to be accepted as an egg sharer   I have my first appointment with a donation coordinator next week, any info on what to expect would be greatly appreciated. I have had my fsh back and its 8. I am hoping to go to care for my treatment but their requirement is less than 8. Do you think they will still consider me? 
I hope you dont mind me asking, its just that I am going out of my mind   
If you will have me, I look forward to chatting with you xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Can't answer your question as still waiting for my results back to see if I can egg share but just want to say welcome and one of the other girls will be along soon to answer your questions xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx

Thanks for the welcome    Will pop back on in a bit x


----------



## vikki75

hi girls as you can see i got my dates   im so happy now im going faster then i thought xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. I'd be really grateful if you could have a look at these and see if any of you could help answer them -

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133372.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133431.0

Thanks girls. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki  on getting your dates hun, hopefully   I won't be too far behind

Good morning to everybody


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies...

Littlelamb.... Well come to the thread hun, at my clinic my FSH needs to be under 8 as well.... I know most clinics are under 10... I would say 8 is fine for ES... Your FSH can go up and down from month to month... You might just of had a bad month... I wouldnt worry hun, as long as its 8 or under you should be fine... Have you spoken to you clinic about it?? Have you started your screening tests yet??

Vikki.. Great news hun, good luck!

Lou... Not long now and you will be with that councillor!!!! Good luck!

Rosie.. I have answered those questions for you, hope that has helped!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx

Hi again everyone,

Thanks for the welcome Natalie   No, I havent had any other tests done yet my 1st appointment with the clinic is not till next friday, its with the donation coordinator so I don't what to expect. I dont know if its just a chat or whether they will start tests. I suppose it also depends on if they accept me to go any further with my fsh being 8, will keep my fingers (&toes) crossed. The clinic doesnt have my results as my GP has only just sent them, I might get a phone call saying not to come after all. But I will keep positive   And hope they arent too strict  
I will have too have a read back and try to catch up with everyone, I look forward to getting to know you all.

Lisa x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Can somebody put my bubbles back to end in 7


----------



## Skybreeze

Got you up to 977 Lou!

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Rosie P

Thanks so much Natalie, that was really good of you.  

Hi to everyone else too.   Hope you are all well.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Natalie.

How are you all any plans for Easter??

Louise xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Welcome Katie, I am about the same stage as you had all my bloods waiting for results and going for counselling on 31st March and then wait for Consultant to contact me to plan the tx.  I know what it is like waiting although I am happy to be waiting at the moment as it's my 30th next week and want to celebrate that before starting anymore tx.  I am sure the CD will help you relax hun, try it and see how you get on.

Louise xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Even if it does it will help you relax its good to giggle


----------



## vikki75

hi girls thanks for all your kind woulds of encouragement xx
picked up my burserelin yesterday OMG one look at the needles an my hands went clammy 
i`m really scared about injecting  nurse sed i`ll be fine but mmmm, i dont know about it im so scared of needles at the best of times , i asked about the spray but she sed as its coming up for spring its not a good idaea cos of hayfever an that an the reactions it has with you like headaches .... but i honestly think im going to go mental if my dP hurts me with these needles was anyone out there as scared as me ?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey vikki - didn't want to read and run but I haven't started yet so thinking of you hun


----------



## vikki75

thanks gilrs for repling , 
how far are you in tx or how long yous got to wait ?? ive only just been given the all clear with everything an they`ve got my receipient already an waiting for me so its all kind of go go go  now for me just hope that it all ends well .
vikkixx


----------



## vikki75

katie at the start i was so naive about it all just thought ok i can go an give my eggs an that i ll get ivf 
but when i found out about it all i was like WOW!!
there is so much you have to do so many blood tests so many criterias you have to pass
but im glad i passed with flying colours ,
i`m really excited i`m actually getting somewhere im actually going to hopefully have a baby with my DP , which i never thought possible .
so yeah my partner an i are really excited just a bit scared of the needles but just tell myself all in a good cause 
vikkix


----------



## vikki75

katieive been sterilised in 2005 got with my partner im with now just soon arfter really so i knew i couldnt try if i wanted to , but this is my 1st attempt of icsi so hopefully ill have beginners luck but if not then ill try again as long as the clinic say i can cos i might not produce enough eggs or something so im quite laid back about that cos i see it as if i stress about it the more my body will be stressed an your suppose to be stress free while going though ivf so i was told .
vikki xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey girls

I am just waiting for my blood results back and going for my counselling on 31st March then just need to book planning meeting and get started....

Louise


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello ladies...

Vikki.... ARRR hun, I totally understand about the injections.... I was the same with my first cycle.... Honestly hun once you have done one then you will be fine.. You dont get used to them, but you understand that you have to do them.... Just bit the bullet and do them, they are over in a few seconds... If you honestly cant do them could your DH do them for you When do you start your injections have you got the needles with orange lids or the Gonal F needles

Katie... Well come to the thread... Good luck with the councilling hun, you will be fine.... Look forward to getting to know you!!!

Lou... Not up to much over the easter... Going shopping in Bluewater tomorrow, but other then that just relaxing... What about you?? Only just over a week and you will be nearly there hun.... Are you still hoping to start in April

As for me, I am just focused in the 24th of May.... cant wait to start AGAIN!!!! Bit panicy because I want to get lots of eggs this time.... 20 would be lovely, but highly unlikely for me!

Take care
Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Natalie, nice day tomorrow then Blue Water is lovely isn't it, came down a year or so ago and loved it.  I know not long now, I think realistically won't start until May as I still have to see the COnsultant so unless its all rushed I don't think it will start in April as my af is due at the beginning of the month so will miss it all, hoping they have matched me when we go back to see the consultants.

Have a lovely easter girls


----------



## vikki75

Skybreeze said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> Vikki.... ARRR hun, I totally understand about the injections.... I was the same with my first cycle.... Honestly hun once you have done one then you will be fine.. You dont get used to them, but you understand that you have to do them.... Just bit the bullet and do them, they are over in a few seconds... If you honestly cant do them could your DH do them for you When do you start your injections have you got the needles with orange lids or the Gonal F needles
> 
> Katie... Well come to the thread... Good luck with the councilling hun, you will be fine.... Look forward to getting to know you!!!
> 
> Lou... Not up to much over the easter... Going shopping in Bluewater tomorrow, but other then that just relaxing... What about you?? Only just over a week and you will be nearly there hun.... Are you still hoping to start in April
> 
> As for me, I am just focused in the 24th of May.... cant wait to start AGAIN!!!! Bit panicy because I want to get lots of eggs this time.... 20 would be lovely, but highly unlikely for me!
> 
> Take care
> Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


hi Natalie , ive got the orange top ones  2 question i do have is how fast do you actual squeeze the fluid out oh an do you actually stab it in or gently push it in your skin? i didnt really ask the nurse that lol,
i start on the 29th not this saturday , next .


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Vikki

The orange top needles are fine hun, very thin.... I was told to very quickly stab the needle in.... Trust me I tried it the slow way and it hurt.. So faster the better. Once the needle is in all the way, push the fluid in nice and slowly.... Then take the needle out slowly. Make sure your skin is dry and DONT pinch the skin.... 

Hope that has helped hun, you will be fine... You know where I am hun.

Natalie xxxx


----------



## vikki75

hi hunnnies,
natalie i was told to pich the skin !!!??   around the front but sort of side (if you get me )lol
oh im so nervous i hope i dont do it wrong  
vikki75  xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie hope af arrives soon, can't you have the screening tests done now??  You do mean the bloods you have taken don't you?  As they take around 5-6weeks to come back, I had mine at the beginning of Feb and not yet got my results back.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie - sorry to hear that hun, I know what you mean as my Dh had low count but since taking the vits it is now better than normal, does your DH take all the vits?  Try to stay   hun and don't let it come between you both      Nobody understands what is women have to go through even the ones that haven't had infertility which is what makes this website such a fab place.  We are here for you


----------



## Leicesterlou

Have you tried speaking to him about it?  My DH likes a beer and was a bit reluctant to cut down but when I explained how much it could be affecting the count and the money we were investing in IVF etc he realised.


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know my DH also used to smoke and nothing I said made a difference until he had a chat with our cons who told him how much of a difference it made and so he gave up.  Did your DH lie to the consultant then?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Not alot else I can suggest then, I think he is being selfish but unless you really want to push it into an arguement not sure what else to suggest hun, sorry I can't be more helpful      Maybe post on peer support the girls on there are really helpful


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello ladies...

Vikki..... I was told not to pinch the skin, but if you hospital has told you to do that then I would.... All hospitals are different hun, I am sure it will be fine... If you not sure at all then give your hospital a ring.... Good luck hun! Not long now and you will have it all over and done with!

Katie... Hope AF shows up soon. Are you having all your tests by your GP I had my FSH done at my fertility clinic and it was back the next day. My CMV took a week and the rest took 3 weeks to come back completely... I waited 5 weeks to asked for the results. 

Lou.. Not long now hun, I am back to sign paper work on Monday as well. 

And ladies.. I can honestly say when I had my last cycle of IVF I gave up drinking 3 months before. But DH didnt stop at all.... Remember that all the sprem he will have on the day of EC will have been made 3 months before.... So I would say if they can cut down then great... I now know that I will be having EC in June, and dont know whether to give up or not... I mean it didnt help last time, I still got a BFN!   

But I will be talking to DH about cutting his drink down, but then again we are having ICSI so does it matter?? Last time we had 7 eggs and 3 fertilised.... Thats having 80% motility and once it had been washed and things it was 100% motilie with over 65 million sperm!!! It still didnt help, all my eggs still didnt fertlise.. I think some times its in the lap of the gods... 

Natalie xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Just wanted to say Ann Maire, I am so so sorry hun..
I can only imagine how you feel right now,
You know I am always here for you sweetie.
Hopefully chat soon
Lots of Love
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Skybreeze what has happened to Ann Marie, is she ok?


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Lou..

Ann Marie text me yesterday telling me that she started bleeding over the weekend,
She has an emergancy scan yesterday, and unfortunatly the baby didnt have a heatbeat... and had stopped growing.
.
She is very upset, which is totally understandable... I cant imagine what she is feeling.

Its so very very sad.    

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh my god, Ann Marie so sorry hun         our thoughts are with you xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi girls

thanks for your messages

i am ok, still got sickness which is awful, once that goes i will be able to get over this.

thanks again

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ann Maire - I hope the sickness passes very soon for you hun, did the doctors say anything about it.

We are all here for you xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Ann Marie.. Sorry I missed you hun.      

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
i really hate being on the bcp one reason i got sterilised was cos of the way it affects me , im so aggressive and moody tearful you name it , ive even had a fat row with my partner ,
cant wait to come off it on tuesday!!
but then im really scared about d-r-ing cos apparently that makes you moodier! 
if i carry on i wont have a partner to do icsi with   our rows are really bad i go off on the smallest thing i honestly think i could nut him sometimes  -
has anyone else had or got this problem??
vikki75


----------



## Skybreeze

Vikki...... Not long now you will be injecting!   I havent been on BCP before, not even sure what it is Anyway, Are you DR with Buserelin?? I did..... I was on it 23 days in the end.... I suffered with hot flushes, terrible mood swings.... but DH did understand that it was the drug making me mad   All the IVF plus egg sharing is enough stress for anyone so the bad moods are understandable... The DR drugs for me wasnt to bad at the beginning, because I was taking them for longer it got to me at the end.... I was only meant to DR for 10 days but AF was super early so had to start DR! (started on CD2)

I found my moods went AWOL on the stims.... I was so so emotional.... I cried alot, argued over silly things.. I was a wreak... and I was only on 150iu of Gonal F!!! Very low..... Next time I am on double the does... So DH is moving out! LOL!!!   Not really, I think you just need to take to your partner and say you wont be yourself for a few weeks and to bear with you, because of all these drugs... 

Plus when you on the drugs its everyone else that annoys you!!!  

Take care hun and good luck with your first jab tomorrow!
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

thanks my hunnies for replying least i know im not alone ,
really scared about tomorrow first jab 
me an dp have made up he made me feel alot better last night in the conversation we had so hopefully its all good x
good luck ladies this is hopefully OUR year xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks Katie.... Been playing around with the pictures... But DH always looks asleep it all of them, lol!!

Go on put a picture of you both up!! Trust me if I can do it so can you!
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

oh come on katie put one up its always nice to see who were actually talking to xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie... Your FSH is great!!!!! 4.4!!!! Is excellent. Your LH is basicly the same as FSH and its a very good level as well. If your LH was higher then your FSH then you may have PCOS, but its not so nothing to worry about. 

Not such about the other one... Will have to look it up.

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Oestrogen is a hormone that helps egg development and helps with the lining of your uterus, Also is very much like progestron help the placenta in pregnancy.

Hope that has helped.
Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shon1982

Hi all, 

Hope that you don't mind me joining in your chats. Have been speaking to Natalie and she invited me along. 

Have been reading some of your threads. 

Anyway thought that I would come along and say hi.

So - where is everyone from? Me I'm an Essex girl !!! 

Speak soon,

Shon x


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie... I am ok, just got home from having my nails done.... So they look lovely now...   How is your day??

Shon.... Hello hun, glad you made it over here, Is this your first cycle of IVF?? I am in Kent...

Natalie xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

ME too Katie!!! I have a bottle of red wine waiting for me tonight!! And DH wants a indian takeaway later... I said I wanted to go out... So we will see!!! Enjoy it hun!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Lou!!! Hope your having a fab day!!!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Katie....

I do alot of exercise and have done for years.... I would say there isnt a problem with doing sit ups or heavy exercise... The fitter the better I think, I do 8 classs a week now and love it... 

All I would say it that when you start stims you might want to stop or take it easy, you will need to rest... When you do exercise you take the blood away from the ovaries.... to your aching muscles. 

What I did is 7 classes a week while I was DR and 5 classes for the first week of stims.. Which I shouldnt of done... When you start all the drugs you may not feel like going out and exercising.... Listen to you body.. So get it all in now!!!!

Have fun at the class... I have bums and tums tomorrow evening! I hate that class, it bores me, but it does the trick!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi natalie hun

do you fancy meeting up later in the week?

Ann xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Ann Marie... That would be good hun, up to you when... Do you want to go out for lunch... or shall I come round to you??


Katie.... You better do!! LOL!
Natalie xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

we can meet for lunch hun, i am able to get out the house now!!!!  lol


----------



## Skybreeze

OK, well give me a text on what day you want to meet up.... I am easy, my hours have been cut awell so am home early now! 

Take care sweetie
Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

sorry your hrs have been cut hun, thats not good!

will text you xxx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls i did it my first dr injection an i never felt a thing  
done one tonight an left a little bruise but still didnt hurt 
cant wait now to get on my way xx 
hows all you  
vikki75 xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks for the Birthday wishes Natalie had a lovely day and weekend.  Hope you all had good weekend's  Will catch up later as going for the counselling this afternoon, fingers crossed it all goes well, I am going to try and get my blood results as well while I am there.

Louise xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Ann Marie... Yep its so annoying, but it does mean that I wont have to take much time off for my scans like last time... But does mean less money! 

Vikki... Well done you!!!! Finally on your way, whens your baseline scan??

Lou... Glad your weekend was great, good luck today hun, you will be fine.

Katie..... Weather here is cold and horrible! Have fun at your class today!

As for me I had to cancel my appointment with the consultant, My hospital was closed last week..... So had to wait for today to cancel... I rang at 8 and my appointment was meant to be at 9.15.. Anyway the soonest they can fit me and Dh in the 2nd of June!      I told them that no good as I start DR on the 24th of May. So I spoke to the nurse incharge of egg donors and she is going to have a word with my consultant... To see if we can be fitted in at the end of the day. If not then we have to cancel and start in late June... Which is annoying, but what can we do?

Take care Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Natalie, I hope they fit you in hun, will be a pain if they can't especially with you doing the very important thing of sharing


----------



## vikki75

hi natalie, my baseline scan is on the 9th aprilx
cant wait   
vikkixx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I don't know Katie but I didn't want to just read and run, it is painful all the waiting when you just want to get started, I had my bloods on 12 Feb and haven't yet had results although I am going for my counselling this afternoon so I am going to ask for my results then.  Hang in there hun,     it will all be worth it


----------



## vikki75

*katie*- hun iknow its all waiting an wondering i started out in jan this year an im dr now so really it wont take to long i keep thinking things would never happen but hun it all goes so quickly once you get your bloods back believe .
but then i suppose it all depends on wat clinic your with see i had a recepient b4 my bloods were done weird but my consultate just knew it would all be good an who she was matching me with 
but hun dont stress xx if if it makes you feel better call the clinic an ask 
vikki xx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

  Hope you don't mind me joining in  
I too am on the journey of starting egg share, I was originally going to have all my test's done before i went to a clinic but that is being a nightmare so i have book my 1st consult for the 3rd week in April & whilst there they said they will book me in for testing...  
The lady i spoke to told me after testing i would be looking at 8-10 weeks & then i would be ready to start, But i thought you had to wait 3 months because of having x2 HIV tests 3 months apart  
It's sooooo confusing at times but i am thankful for finding this forum as it helps with a lot of unanswered questions.

Good Luck to all currently ungoing/starting treatment 

Nicole xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Welcome Nicole, only just starting the egg share myself but all the girls on here are really friendly and helpful


----------



## watn1

Hi Katie,

     I have booked my 1st consultation at Midlands Fertility Service's in Aldridge, Mainly because it is about 3 mins away from my house  I can get some exercise & walk there or bike  LOL

I have paid out my 1st lot of money a mere £95 to secure the appointment so i actually feel like i am getting somewhere.
I'm soooo excited!    For my and whoever gets my egg's. I guess i have a long way ahead yet though.. Maybe i don't need 2 HIV tests then as that would explain the 8-10 weeks start after 1st appointment.. I may of just made up the 2, Too much to take in it send you a little crazy!!  

I have a Question... Did anyone on their 1st appointment have any bloods taken? I am going to hope the clinic will do my FSH test as by my calculations i will be on day 2 of AF on my appointment


----------



## vikki75

*hi nicola an welcome hun* .Hiv i have to have 2 i suppose it depends on the clinic but the second one i have b4 stimming xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Nicola, I can have my loods anytime as my clinic is actually the local hospital and so can have bloods in their maternity unit without an appt


----------



## watn1

Thank You all for making me feel very welcome ladies.

Vikki you look well on your way hun, I wish you all the luck in the world with EC    for lots of eggies..


Just 1 minor issue   My name is Nicole not Nicola. I'll let you all off this 1 time  

My DP's Ex wife is called Nicola so i have a rather little bug bare about being called Nicola  . The lady at the clinic kept calling me Nicola even after me correcting her at least 3 times.  

It's a easy mistake i know! Worst thing is we both have the same middle name so i am refusing to take DP's surname when we get married.. Double barrled for me i think LOL


----------



## vikki75

katie hun the tx for chlmydia is just 1 simple dose of antibiotics an then you get retested 6 wks later but the dose of meds is very good an gets rid of completely, so i dont think your have to stop tx , you just cant sleep with your partner for a week while on the med (both of you ) 
xx hope that helped hun 
vikkixx


----------



## vikki75

NICOLE im so sorry   xx


----------



## vikki75

katie i felt like that too hun its natural i think xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole sorry hun


----------



## vikki75

good thing about being in here were all in the same boat hun xx one way or another x
vikki xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Nicole... Welcome to the thread!!!! Nice to have you here, good luck withyour appointment soon!!! I am lucky we only have to have 1 HIV AIDs test done.... But I do know the Lister like 2 done before tx... Mine you I had a HIV AIDS done in September last year before my last tx... IS this your first cycle??

Katie..... With my clinic I was warned that they take there time with egg sharers... We had a chat with the nurse incharge of donors on the 19th of Januray, then I had all my bloods done at the biginning of February, all my results were back in 3 weeks.... I have been matched, and we start on the 24th of May... (as you know) So all in all by then time I get to EC it will be 6 months. Doesnt feel that long... Mind you I know other hospitals move alot quicker then mine! 

Lou... Good luck this afternoon hun, let us know how it goes!       

If you done mind me asking ladies, how much is you egg share cycle costing you?? Thats with everything in... if you having ICSI or going for Blasts??

I am paying £760 for the egg share + £500 for ICSI + £100 for my cyclogest and crinone gel (for the 2ww) And I may need more drugs over the package they do as I am on a high does this time. So all in all £1400....

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

PS.. Nicole you furbabies are so sweet!!! Are they cockers??

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Natalie - Yes they are both cockers.
Dolce is 2 & Poppy is 18 months. They are a handful! Worse then 2 toddlers i'm sure LOL

The costs i was given over the phone today were:

Sperm retreval - £890
ICSI - £1215
Test's £160
Consult Fee £135
Drug's included

I think that was about right anyway.. I'm not sure if the £890 made it up to £1215 or its £890 + £1215


----------



## Skybreeze

I thought they were cockers!!!! I have 2 as well!!!   I have Sky who is 3 and Willow who is 6 months old... And they are such a handfull!!! They drive my up the wall!!!!   But I love them. I will try and get a picture up so you have a look... 

Seems like you paying about the same, thanks sorry to be nosiey!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Nicole..... This is my 2..... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121112.15 Willow is only a puppy in these pictures, if you scroll down you will see my post on page 2 its the ninth message..... They are a bit different to yours.. mine are working cockers.... So look a bit different.

Katie.... My DH did have to have any tests! Hope he is ok 

Just had some good news my consultant can fit me in on the 14th of April at 12.30! So we fone have to cancel the cycle after all... And some other big news... My recipient has said yes!!!! She wants my eggs!         

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

They are mad! As we speak at the moment i have just had to scream out the window to tell poppy to get out of my plant pot. She loves to hid her toys in there!

I love cockers, My mum has 1 also a pure Black Louis male he's 3 and my younger sister has just got a new pup Rhalfie same colour has my 2. You should see them if we take them all out to the fields together it is a nightmare!! They are soooo lovely though i just pray that they will be ok with a baby around the house, When my friend comes round with Joe (he's 4 months now) Dolce sits next to his car seat if he's in it & does not move anywhere, The other day she lay with her head on his feet watching him sleep was very cute!! They have their own room downstairs which leads out to the garden with their own leather sofa BHS £50 fur throws on them everyone thinks i am crazy  
My Partner has said if our treatment is successful he will split the gargen in 2 we have a large double gargen so it will be like having 2 single garden i guess.


WOW! Update Congrat's Natalie You are certainly all good to go!!   
Cockers look lovely 
xx


----------



## Skybreeze

LOL I know what you mean about them being mad... I have just had to shut my 2 away!! They were distroying my front room!!   Your not crazy you just love them!!! 

Thanks for the congratz hun, its finally happening again!!!! OMG I am so nervous now!

Natalie xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

*natalie* my cycle is costing :
icsi 500.00
hfea fee 105.00
bloods 491.00 (had to pay for these my dr wouldnt do them for me!)
thats it xx
vikki75


----------



## watn1

Weird how price's vary so much depending on where you go!
But it's like that everywhere i guess.
I am glad my clinic is right round the corner it just save's hassle in the long run 
xx


----------



## watn1

Katie, Mine is £2400 which does include my DP's sperm retreval I was told Drugs are paid for my the other lady/couple but i'm sure they are hidden somewhere i will prob have to pay the HFEA fee also & i'm sure more & more will come up somewhere. The money is out of our wedding fund so i'm going to try and keep it as low as poss!

We all need to be getting down to Vikki's clinic LOL


----------



## vikki75

im with the london`s women clinic xx


----------



## vikki75

there are other clinics i know some women are at , ithink darlingtons one of them so there must be others xx


----------



## watn1

Me again  ,

   For those who have had ICSI with sperm retreval when did your DP/DH go for his op for retreval? AT what stage is it usually completed?

Oh dear..... I should never of thought of the above question as here comes another doubt/worry what if they cannot retreve any  ?!! Oh dear...another night or 2 of no sleep!!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Nicole

I am not sure about SSR (sperm retrieval) I know auite a few women DH have had it done... Alot of ladies has the SSR a month or so before tx, and froze any sperm that was found... A lady on my cycle buddies DH found 50 sperm and is now pregnant!!! 

I would post on peer surport and some one will beable to help you.
Take care
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls  its lovely and  here is Leicester too.  

Well I went for the counselling, it all went well, we were in there for just over an hour and Lynn was great, gave us lots of situations to think about for the future, I asked about my bloods and they are not back yet so they just said they will be in contact, I think my tx is more likely to start May/June time at this rate   will see


----------



## ikklesmiler

not lovely here today, its awful!!!!  send some sun!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sorry to hear that Ann Marie, sending you lots of


----------



## ikklesmiler

aaaw thanks hun!! xxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

aaaw thanks for the sun, unfortunatly its just not got here yet  lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Katie, yes very slow and as we are a private patient thought they might get a move on 

Other things discussed were:

How we both felt about egg share
why we were doing it
How we would feel if we didn't get BFP and the receipent did
How in the future when we hapfully have a child having a flash that they could have a sibling
Whether I had any genetic problems
She also got us to talk between us and said how important it was to keep the communication lines open as it's very hard once you have this child that you have been waiting for for years
She gave us a website to look at http://www.dcnetwork.org/  which has lots of information on it

Ann marie - sorry the sun hasn't reached you yet, it has actually gone cloudy now in Leicester so hopefully the sun should be there soon hun 

/links


----------



## Skybreeze

I think it worked the sun is trying hard to come out!!!! Thanks girls!

Lou... Glad it went well yesterday, shame about the bloods though... Looks like we might be cycling together after all! 

Hello to everyone here... I am full of cold, feel and look like crap! But other then that I am great,  

Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Natalie sorry your feeling poo, that would be good wouldn't it if we could cycle together, I am not sure they will get organise for when you start though, fingers crossed they do


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes but not horribly, just felt as though we were chatting between friends, don't worry hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

It was very informal, not a test hun.  Basically she makes you feel very comfortable and then you jump from different subjects etc because of asking questions and they we just got into conversation and she didn't really stop us, don't worry honestly


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie hun, you really have nothing to worry about, like Lou said its very relaxed and comfortable... Also the councellor is private anything you say cant be said to your consultant or any of the nurses.. All her note are for her eyes only. 

All you have to be is honest.
Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hun

im sure you wouldnt put it like that,  its ok if you would be upset if your recipient got preg and you didnt, its only natural, aslong as you can cope with that situation if it arises then thats ok, the councilors job is to help you be fully aware of what can happen and make sure you can cope with any outcome, also she/he is there for you to see all the way trhough and even after your cycle, so you can see them whenever you need.

good luck hun

Ann MArie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie - don't worry they want you to be honest they don't judge you like Ann Marie says just make you aware


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie..... LOL!! I know what you mean, the councellor asked me how I would feel if my recipiecnt had children though my donation.. I said It would be very hard to deal with.... and I would be very upset and a bit jealous about it... But I know that I would get over it and be happy that I have helped her become a mum.... She said that is normal to feel like that and if it does happen dont bottle it up..

She will understand that you would be upset, I mean you are suffering with infertility... and she couldnt except you to just say, I am so happy that my recipient has childrn from me and I have none... Just be honest. 

Just talk about all your worries and she will help you to look at it different.

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

LOL Katie!!!!       Poor thing having your bag stolen.... I would go mad if any took my bag... Any of them, and I have a few    

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

I bet you were gutted!!!      

Nice tickers!!! I want one but it reminds me of how far away the IVF is... So going to leave it a few weeks before I get one... I had one last cycle and I remember it saying 2 months and 3 weeks until I start DR! that was depressing! LOL!

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

OOHH first post of the day!!!

I still have a cold... I cant breath at the moment... Dont you hate that.... Get this cold out the way, and hopefully feel great for the DR.. I got a cold 4 days before I start DR last time... It was a pain because you cant take anything with them drugs...  

How is everyone today??

Natalie xxxx

PS... weather here is lovely today! Finally!


----------



## Leicesterlou

skybreeze sorry to hear about your blocked nose, horrible but you'll be better soon ready for DR.  Well we have rain today but I'm glad you finally got some sun   I am fine thanks hun, weighed in last night at SW and put on 2.5lbs   so got to work hard to get that off this next week, should be fine as no real plans, supposed to be out with some old friends Friday and might drop out will see xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hey Natalie hun xxxx

Have you moved lovely weather i only live a few streets away from you and its overcast here  lol, only joking it was looking like it was going to be sunny this morning but has clouded over, i hope it does get nice though cos my plans are to mow my lawn and do some gardening!!! I also have lots of washing hanging out now (so its bound to rain  lol)

I hope your cold gets better soon, plenty of vit C hun.

was good to see you yesterday

Ann MArie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Katie - I tried WW after SW a while ago and couldn't get my head around it I think sometimes you either fit in with one or the other, I love it because you can pile your plate with veg and have another plate full of veg if your still hungry as it's free food so I never feel hungry, look into it and see how you go, if you have any questions let me know xx  If I don't loose anything next week after being so good this week I will get very p****d off so I really hope I loose, I should do, I am on my second glass of water today and have been drinking black coffee and had scrambled egg and beans for breakfast so all in the right direction.


----------



## Skybreeze

Ann Maire I was looking a the good side of the weather!!!! Taking no notice of the clouds!!! Take it easy hun, dont over do it... plus if you put the washing out.. you know its going to rain! lol!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Oh, its very quite here!! Thats not like us! lol!    

How was your fitness class the other night Katie?? 

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

You poor thing... I know what you mean though.. I am quite fit and do 3 classes in a row... (hour each) But last year there was a new class come out called Body Attack.. it a BTS class.... Do you know what that is.. Anyway, I thought I will be fine... OMG!! I nearly died half way throw.... No joking, it was so hard....    

But I stuck at it and it got easier... but I havent dont it since October last year, and I am starting again next tuesday!  

What fun lol!!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie...

This is the BST... It a Les Mills fitness training.... Have a look... They are all great classes.

http://www.lesmills.com/global/en/members/programs/les-mills-programs.aspx

Natalie xxxxxxx

/links


----------



## vikki75

afternoon gilrs 
natalie can i ask a question hun ? i knmow your`ve dreggeed before did you find it hard to slleep an when you did di you find you had bad dreams ??


----------



## Skybreeze

Vikki.... I was very very tired while DR but found it hard to sleep, it was horrible... Cant really remember if I had strange dreams... Mind you I have strange dreams anyway.... Sorry your feeling like this... Are you suffering hun?

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Katei.. I get all excited to when I get a letter, but not to happy when its a bill....   Anyway... £275 isnt bad hun, I paid £760 for the egg share and that includes the blood tests... So should think its around that price... I know Vikki paid nearly £500 for her bloods. 

Hope you had fun at the gym. 

Natalie xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls, I keep checking my post for a letter from my Consultant saying we can progress to the next stage and will all my results etc but Mr Postman hasn't delivered one yet.


----------



## Skybreeze

Is that all your waiting on now Lou A letter?? Or have you got a appointment soon??

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

No waiting for blood results and they were taken 7 weeks ago this week and then the planning meeting so I am expecting a letter with the results, I think I will leave it until next week if not heard anything then will ring them, not sure if I then have to wait for the to match me up or whether they will have initially done this already depending on my results. so frustrating all this waiting, just want to get started now....


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Katie they said 5-6 weeks and I didn't chase I had my counselling and assumed I would be able to get them then.  £275 that's good we are paying £400 for the lot and if we go to ICSI it will be an extra £750, hopefully will all be worth it though.  What you are saying about the egg share is completely normal, I explained it as though donating a kidney no emotional ties etc and I don't think you get emotional ties anyway because the child is born into a loving family and not abondoned like with adoption etc


----------



## Skybreeze

Lou... I hope that letter turns up soon!!!!

Katie... I know what you mean..... I have been though the whole IVF thing, and thought I would feel different.... I know they are my eggs, but I know I wont use them, I have never fallen pregnant and probabley wont either (naturally)... So an egg is just a egg to me, just the start of someone dream... Yes that child born will have my genes (well some) but they wont be anything like me... They will be like there mum and dad... The person carrying that child will be the mother, not me.... I will be more then happy in the future to meet them, but until then I dont worry. 

I was reading something yesterday, it was on FF.. it made me feel great for doing ES... Will try to find it some you can have a read.

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Have a look at this.... read the post by Miss TC... she is a recipent of donor eggs....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80352.0

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

How lovely, I think Miss TC has hit the nail on the head so to speak hasn't she, thanks for that Skybreeze


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats ok girls..... I thought it was amazing!!! 

Glad I could help Katie... Please you are far from heartless!!!! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

I am a huge tea drinker.... Not to fond of coffee but will drink it... I know alot of people cut out caffine, but I just cut down alot.. I mean 1 cup a day, nothing more...

The nurse did advice to cut down on the tea, and to try the decaf stuff... Which I didnt... But going to try this time.... Its up to you hun, everything in moderation... 

Dont forget NO herbal tea, at all!
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Trust me I didnt have a clue at all until I started IVF!!!!

Herbal tea contains hibiscus that may cause uterine contractions. Plus many green teas can effect the absorption of folic acid....

Here is a link to thing to know when ttc...... and IVF.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87520.0

Have a look, its a lot to take it but it helped me!

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

LOL, Course you can eat!! You have..... ERMMMMMMMM     Will think of somthing in a minute!


----------



## Skybreeze

Grass


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well I hope your enjoying your grass for lunch Katie


----------



## Leicesterlou




----------



## Skybreeze

LOL girls!!!!  

I am eating Ice ceam at the moment!!! So naughty! But have a terrible sore thoat, thought it might help.  

Natalie xxxx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
hope your alrightxx
still couldnt sleep last nite the hot flushes are well settled in at the moment, woke up in such a bad mood  
dregging - cant say im injoying it to much lol cant wait to stimm cos they say its betta all your symptoms go away
my heads banging even though i drink at least 1.5lts aday of water 
sorry to just come in an moan but thats all i do just lately lol
vikkixx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ice cream is definately the cure for sore throats.

Vikki one good thing at least the drugs are working hun


----------



## Skybreeze

Vikki... You poor thing suffering, I hated it so much.... Just keep your eyes on the end hun! Roll on the stims....

Katie         I have to say have never tried frozen wet sand, might scratch my thoats..... Will try it tomorrow... Oh the joys of TTC!  

Nat xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Good thinking batman, mmmmm sand.


----------



## Leicesterlou

You two are nuts


----------



## Skybreeze

NUTS!!! Thats not allowed,


----------



## Skybreeze

DO any of you girls go on to the chat room??


----------



## Leicesterlou

I have been in the chat room a couple of times for the quiz night and then for the weight loss chat, why?


----------



## Skybreeze

Just wondering, I have used it a couple of time... Went in there not long ago and no one was there....


----------



## Leicesterlou

No I don't think people go in there unless something is planned, if you check the calendar out it will show you the dates and time of when things are planned and then you get to chat to lots of people.


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,
  Hope you are all ok  

Katie you sound as impatient as me LOL Just been reading your diary & it sounds exactly as myself!!

I have finally booked in at the doc's tomorrow to have my tests done, Hopefully they will not take forever to come back... How long did yours take (for the people that has already had them?)
I would love to go to my 1st appointment with some/all of them   
Only 1 i cannot have at the mo is FSH but the rest are booked in tomorrow at my dr's surgery (so i am lead to believe)

 To everyone @ this stressful waiting game! 

Nicole xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am still waiting for my bloods and its 7 weeks ago that I had them


----------



## watn1

oh dear 7 weeks!!! eeek!

This may go wrong.... I'm thinking to just wait & get them done at the clinic.. Wonder if it will be quicker. £160 to get them done but maybe they won't take 6,7,8 weeks! I asked the receptionist earlier and she said 2 weeks


----------



## Skybreeze

Nicole.... I had my blood done at my fertility clinic, they took 3 weeks to come back... So that was really good, I thought it was going to be more then 6 weeks..... Good luck with the bloods tomorrow.

Katie... I didnt know you had a diary, where is it hun

Natalie xx


----------



## watn1

Katie, what is karyotyping? is that the chromosome one? 
My GP did put that one the list but he seemed unsure as to whether they could do it.


----------



## watn1

Huuummmm... Well the receptionist was probably lying about the 2 weeks! She prob just made it up! If yours have all taken so long i doubt mine will be any different. I'm in a pickle now whether to just wait or not... Maybe i'll go and just ask whoever does them how long he says they will take

How many times did you all actually go to the clinic for different things etc?


----------



## Skybreeze

Found it Katie... I had a 2ww diary, on the IVF board... I loved keeping it... I wont start one yet though... Mind you I have kept a diary on another baby website since 2005.... Longest one in history! LOL!


----------



## watn1

I have another question... 

If i turn out to be a Cystic Fibrosis carrier does that mean i just won;t be able to egg share? I will be able to do it on my own won't i?

This is the only test i am worried about as i have always been called "A Carrier" I have never had any illness's inc chicken pots, mumps etc NOTHING ever only ever a cold! 

Katie, Thats good it's all in 1 day. That would be nice )

2 weeks to go untill 1st appointment.... Gosh! 2 weeks seems a lifetime away! i cannot even begin to imagine how i will ever cope on the 2WW... Sleeping Pills maybe


----------



## Skybreeze

Nicole.... I was lead to believe you couldnt share if you carried CF, but I have know of 2 people now that are sharing that have the CF gene... There is a thread on ES, a lady just found out and the hospital said its still ok. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134565.0

However, it is upto your hospital, they might chose not to treat you.. But someone else might... If you are a carrier then your DH will have to be tested because if your both carry then your at risk of your child having CF...

Also if you have th CF gene, it might be hard to match you. But dont worry to much hun, you will be fine.
Natalie xxxx


----------



## watn1

Thanks Natalie,

  Thats a little bit of reassurance!  

I would love to share but if unable to them i would obviously carry on without the share (as long as DP was ok!)  Sooooo many issue's invloved in this!

You never believe just how much untill you get invloved. I was telling a friends about it & she was very much under the impression you just start straight away.. If only hey Katie!

I am very much a "I want it Now!" person     & am soooo impatient it actually does my own head in but you just can't help it!


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just wanted to mention that if you fancy an egg sharer chat night in the chat room I could organise it for you. Let me know if you're interested and we can sort a suitable date and time for you.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## PiePig

I would be interested in an egg sharer chat night, i know i don't post here much but would love to have a proper chat with people in the same position as me.

as for the blood tests mine took about 3 weeks i think, and it was the karotype/CF that took the longest.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls, my you have been chatty, my clinic said that they will still treat if CF carrier but just would need to make sure the recipent wasn't also a carrier or their partner.


----------



## Skybreeze

Rosie.... Would love a chat night!!!! I can do almost any night... But not a Wednesday... As I go to the gym, and I have to lose this stone before we start!  

Lou.. Nice picture hun, finally can put a face to the name...

Katie... Wheres you picture By the way.... Frozen sand was lovely... had it after dinner last night instead of ice cream. I highly reccomend it to anyone with a sore thoat.         

Piepie.... Some more of the AF dance!              

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Skybreeze thanks for the comments on the photo, I have been trying to do it for a while but finally figured it out, it is good to see who your chatting too isn't it.  With regards to the chat night I would welcome it but can't do Tuesday's as I go to Slimming World


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie - sorry your feeling down hun, I was feeling quite poo this morning as AF showed her ugly face and I was hoping I would be one of those women getting pg inbetween treatment not to be though.  I have been reading your diary hun it must be really hard for you not sure how I would cope with pg women everywhere, most of my friends are career women and so childless and so I don't really have that problem    

What's the plans for your weekends??


----------



## Leicesterlou

can you imagine...

Well I am out with old work friends tonight then chilling out tomorrow and then seeing my 9month nephew and no plans for Sunday


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Katie can't you plan something for tomorrow or even tonight to try and lift your mood hun


----------



## Skybreeze

We are always here Katie!!!  

Well I am off to Lakside tomorrow afternoon with my brother... Should be fun... Other then that nothing...

How exciting!  
Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Oh Katie Hunni! I'm sorry you feel so down.. Keep your chin up it will be your turn to take all the glory..

This is for you....



I work from home so i don't have the women coming to the office with babies, However my partner is a store manager in a retail store that has a coffee shop & i go see him at leat 3 times a week and it is alway FULL and i mean FULL of ladies & their new babies & you guarantee one will come & sit next to me Every time WITHOUT fail. It is hard however i have adopted a new attitude that i think "I can't wait for that to be me" It helps & just gives you more determination. Only 1 of my friends have kid's which she had when we were 17 (unplanned) At that point i didn't really want children. Even though this will be my 1st attempt at TTC it has been hard with all the wait & all the talks me & DP have had.

Even though i am not infertile you do sometimes think it is unfair! To make matters worse my DP's ex wife talked him into having his Vasectomy because she was having an affair which she's had all the way through their marriage "sick or what" 

So i blame her LOL! Life is hard at times but being down only hurts you more.

Now i demand you pick yourself up & think all all the postive  things that will come out of the long wait


----------



## PiePig

thanks for the AF  dance natalie, just hope she comes this weekend now so i can phone in on monday.

I will be keeping an eye-out for petrol bombed mothercares now  

I have not a lot planned for the weekend either other than a sober night out for my friends birthday where i'll be fending off all the questions as to why i'm not drinking, don't really wanna say "cos I wanna give me and my recipient the best chance of a BFP possible" lol so will be thinking of another excuse.

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

How is everybody today 

Katie... Hope you feeling better noe sweetie.  

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie glad your feeling better hun.  

Natalie - did you have a good weekend?

Well I have rang the clinic and they have my bloods back but they couldn't tell me over the phone what they were so they are finding out if I have been matched and then they are calling me back to organise a meeting with the Consultant, so from this I guess my bloods are all fine, god I can't wait for my mobile to ring now getting quite excited..  Fingers crossed we have been matched and can get started asap, although won't I have to wait for AF to start??


----------



## Skybreeze

Lou.. Thats great news hun!!!!! RING MOBILE RING!!!!!!      I hope they dont keep you waiting to long... Yes you will have to wait for you next AF but that wont be to long... Will you start on CD21 or CD1??

Katie... Glad you ok, I didnt see you in the news blowing up mothercare! So must of been a nice weekend...

I have just go home from the gym, Just did a hour of weights, and my body doesnt belong to me at the moment.. So going to have a bath now because I dont smell to fresh   

Take care
Natalie xxxx


----------



## vikki75

just thought id let you all know i got my AF saturday so going for my baseline on wednesday as planned --- bring on the stimming xx
vikki


----------



## Leicesterlou

Good news Vikki, Natalie the clinic have rang and the egg share co-ordinator is off until Wednesday so they are ringing back then, I have just had af this weekend so it will be around beginning of may if things happen that quickly??  Good girl working out at the gym, do you work from home then?


----------



## Skybreeze

Vikki, Thats good that AF arrived!!!!   Good luck with your Baseline and dildocam....          

Lou.... Bring on Wednesday!!! I am sure you will start ASAP, if you have been matched.... Fingers crossed.... Looks like your be starting before me!! No I dont work from home, I only work early mornings. Suits me, more time for FF!!!  

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

We will see fingers crossed, might be that they haven't matched me yet!!  Ah how lovely to work early mornings only, I only work till 3.30pm and that is good gives you time to get jobs doen at home etc


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Katie, I am sure it wouldn't mean that, I used to follow dreams years ago but not now.  Try not to worry hun


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie..... This is what your dream means.... According to my dream book....

Your dream is a very common one and usually represents a new beginning or a new creation in your life. It is generally very positive and indicates growth in your life!​
Hope this has put you mind at rest!!
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sounds very positive


----------



## Skybreeze

WOW I was just about to put a ticker on my signiture.... But it says 2 months 2 weeks and 2 days until egg collection.... Now that is depressing...

       

Wishing my life away for drugs, pain and emotions!!!   

Natalie xxxx


----------



## vikki75

thanks girls for all your support i`ll keep you all posted xxx


----------



## PiePig

Great news Vikki!!

Hope you hear something weds lou when the coordinator is back.



KatieD said:


> I dont want growth in my life, I want growth in my bloody womb!
> 
> XXX


I almost PML at this


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hun
I would get some legal advice on that matter, there has to be a way around that! sounds like it could be a case for unfair dismissal there.

good luck hun.


Ann MArie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie - I am sure they can't do this to you hun and would definately recommend ringing ACAS about it x


----------



## Leicesterlou

So they have taken away your Manager status but not deducted your pay, don't worry about it then hun, same money less stress isn't it??


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie... What a nightmare... But could be a blessing with your ICSI coming up... Less stress is good... esp when you are having ICSI, try not to lash out... As much as you want to   

Take care
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Good idea just know the facts but don't stress about them


----------



## Skybreeze

Lou and Katie... I know you havent done IVF before... Are you both not entitled to a NHS go?? And Lou was your IUI private or NHS??

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

We have had to pay for it all as my Dh has 2 kids 16 and 18, I questioned Leicester NHS Primary Care Trust about this cause I have friends on here that live in other places that have had NHS tx with kids but they said there policy is if you have kids you have to pay....  Is yours on NHS then?


----------



## watn1

Hey Ladies,
  Hope you are well ,

  Katie, Sorry to hear about your job but as louise said same money less stress & you could do without added stress & like you said if your treatment works you won't have to go back anyway  

I would give acas a call though and just have something ready to fire back at them with incase they bring anything else up & keep a close eye on any "future" promotions they may happen in the mean time.

I had today just called the doctors and all my test results have came back!   they lady on reception told me they are all normal apart from i have a iron deficiency and need a prescription. My mum had told me for ages to get my iron levels checked as i eat lots of ice and that is a sign of low iron. I love ice LOL But i just thought i love it so much because i hate having a hot mouth  
Anyway i am off to the doc's at 5:45pm so i can get the results properly as the receptionist just said they arew all numbers to her but said they are normal but she couldn't tell me what exactly they have tested for 
I'll soon find out...

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Watn1 - that is great news abouts your results, the receptionist wouldn't give me mine but said if there was a problem they would be in touch, but then said she needed to organise the planning meeting so I am hoping they were all fine.  Good luck this afternoon and keep us posted


----------



## watn1

Thanks guys. The receptionist didn't want to give them to me over the phone & just said if there was a problem they'd call but then i asked her what exactly they'd tested for she didn't know  Therefore i've booked an appointment so i can know for sure. I will still have to have the tests done again at the clinic but it will be great to know i won;t have to worry about them nearer that time.

All the forms came today aswell so i have just been and posted them off, with all the million qestions about genectic disorders, if i have a criminal record for anything to do with children ect..  
So that is all done & hopefully i'll be armed with some results to take in. They came back Monday so it only took them 4 days i'm sure they have not done them correctly 

Katie, Ha! I do hate having a hot mouth i can't stand it! If on a rare occasion i have a hot drink i have to go and get a cold one i cannot eat a hot meal without a cold drink and if i'm just sitting around and i can feel my mouth getting hot i have to get a ice cold drink with lots of ice! Which i can feel happening roght now... Time for ice! LOL I hope whatever the docs gives me doesn't stop me eating ice, It doesn't bother me & i like ice.. Better to crave ice then ***'s   After all its just frozen water   I have a ice machine in my kitchen to make my ice


----------



## watn1

Katie,
    Yeah they are the one's that is exactly what i said to my mum when i read them  . How are you getting on in the waiting game anyway? I have been told that i will still need to have the bloods/tests done again at the clinic but at least i will know if they are ok. The letter that came today just said that the appointment will just be a "talk" & to take DP's Bloods to screen for HIV Hep B & C and if we pay the £190 there & then we get £30 off. Great hey....!  It then went on to say we have to wait for them to come back before we can make another appointment.. Gosh its all crazy & i don't know about you but its constantly in my head where ever i am or whatever i'm doing it's driving me crazy!   Think i'm driving DP crazy too.
I've been trying to keep off the forums at night & spend the time with him because he says i'm obsessed


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Girls....

It a shame your cycles arnt NHS.... My last cycle was... We were very very luck to have NHS funded in a private hospital... There is no waiting list here and you have to be over 23, married and ttc for at least 2 years. It did help, As I think we would of struggled doing it the second time.... At my clinc ICSI+drugs would of cost us £4300!   I cant believe they charge so much... Its so unfair.

Nicole.... Well done on you test results.... 

Looks like everyone is finally getting somewhere!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

I have not asked but am fairly sure i couldn;t have finding because DP has 2 children & had the snip. Every area is different which i think is crazy!! Like for example in Coventry you can have funding if the children don't live with you but here in Walsall you can't.. It's too confusing! Maybe if this 1st attempt fails i'll move back to coventry for a funded cycle


----------



## watn1

I wantd to also ask, Are you's all considering going to blast stage if you have enough egg's to do so?

MFS say that you said to have a min of 8 eggs to go to blast so if sharing that will be 16 in total. Different clinics prob have different things but that is what mine is.

Me & DP are hoping to go for blasts and have 2 put back if we are lucky enough to get to that.

Katie, I know exactly what you mean! We normally to go on 2-3 holidays we went Mexico twice last year and this year nothing planned (except for a weekend in london) DP has promised we'll go somewhere which will prob be butlins LOL! We took his kids there last year on a spur of the moment & they loved it however we could of gone abroad for cheaper!!!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi all just wondering if I could join you?

Not too sure if I have the right page!! I am currently 32 & my DH is 32 we have been trying to conceive for approx 2yrs.  We found out last year that DH has fairly low sperm count.  After a long old chat we decided to go for ICSI/egg donnor?  Do any of you lovely ladies have any advice on what I can do to increase our chances etc.
We have had our 1st apt at Swansea LWC and our counselling session
I had my day 3 blood test last week - but my FSH level was 9 (I think a little too high - this could be because I have been taking Agnus Castus?) the nurse suggested waiting until end of this month then try again.

Hope you can help
Love Kat x


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie..... I thought that you are still entitled to NHS tx if you have less the 3 private cycles..... Your area must be different..... SO annoying....

I have just booked my weekend away with my best friend.. A shopping weekend!! I love it..... We are off to birmingham.... on the bank hoilday... Lovely just got to start saving now! lol!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Kat... Wellcome to the the mad house!!!    Your in the right place for egg share.... Nice to have you here.. Your FSH is fine hun..... Anything under 10 is good. Mine was 6.2... FSH does go up and down, so dont worry to much... 

All I did with my last cycle was took folic acid and was on baby aspirin (but dont take it if your not told to) ... I am now taking pregncare... Also when you start stimming take Q10 it helps the lining of your uterus.... I used to take Agnus Castus... but didnt find it helpfull. You can find lots of help in the Zita West book... Tells you what you should eat and so on...

Any idea when you will be starting?? Is it your first cycle of IVF?

Katie... If I win the lotto I will take you to New york with 8k to spend!!!!

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi KatieD - Thanks for getting back to me - hopefully my FSH will come down by my next visit in hopefully 3 weeks! what stage are you at?
Hi Skybreeze - Thanks for the info will def look into buying the Zita West book do you know the title of it? I have started taking Pregnacare but I will def look out for that Q10.

With regards to when I start apparently there is quite a big waiting list at our clinic so I don't really know.  I have to go back in approx 3 weeks for another day 3 blood test then who knows!! And yes this is my very 1st cycle - all very nerve racking

Kat xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Kat... The Zita West book is called Fertility & Conception.... Its very helpfull.... You can get the from ebay for next to nothing....  Or failing that nick it off a friend, like I did!! (Ann Marie... I forgot I had it!! LOL, such a bad friend!!!) 

I got my Co-emzyms Q10 from boots... You should take them 3 times a day.... Plus you need to eat lots of Protein for you eggs!

What clinic are you being treated?
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,
          Just got back from the doc's tests are all good:
HIV - Negative
Hep C - Negative
Hep C - Negative
CF Gene - Awaiting
FSH - 3.4! How they got this i will never know i told them not to test it as i was not on my cycle but they went and done it anyway  
& i learnt that i am low on iron so need to take some supliments for 3 months  

At least that is something less to think about  Just got to relax and look forward to first appointment and my £30 discount woohoo!  

    Kat - Welcome I'm sure you will find this thread good for you before & joining treatment.


----------



## Skybreeze

Welldone on your results Nicole...   have you been tested for syphilis? Thats another test you have to have for egg share...

What day was your FSH done on
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## watn1

oh yeah that was another that has not come back yet. The FSH was tested approx 1.5 weeks after my cycle had finished.


----------



## Leicesterlou

My girls you have been busy chatting away....  Good to see this board getting busier though so we can all suppoer each other  

Welcome Kat


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hiya Katie, didn't watch that programme what it good??

Yes I am working I work in an office Mon-Fri 8.30am - 3.30pm, I guess you work in an office aswell hun??


----------



## Kathryne

Morning everyone - many thanks for welcoming me on board!
I prob have so many questions to ask you all that I will def get on your nerves (its my 1st time!!!)
Skybreeze - Thanks for the tip on Q10 do you know if I need to start taking it now or when I actually start my treatment. I am Swansea LWC.
I had a look on Ebay for that Zita West book and I will def get it today - good investment if you ask me.
Watn1 - Hi and congrats on your results! I have to wait until the end of this month for mine as my FSH was 9 on day 3!
Good morning to everyone else

Kat xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Morning ladies.....

Kaite.. I watched that program last night, OMG that girl was screaming..... Poor thing... Her other half looked scared to death... bless him.. Mind you I was crying at the end when the other women gave birth.... She said... 'look what we've made'   To her hubby.... It was brilliant.... Never seen a birth like that on TV before.... You see everything... Once again I am left wondering... How the hell does that fit?? And OMG the pain.  

Kat..... The Q10 I didnt start taking until I was stimming... It helps with the lining of the uterus.. So there is no need fo it while your DR, as all the lining need to be very thin. The LWC... is that on london as well??

Hello to Lou and Nicole! Hope your both well!
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well I think by the explanation of last nights TV programme I am glad I didn't watch it


----------



## Skybreeze

LOL Lou... It was very good!!!! It was on BBC3.... Dawn was so funny as well... She had a go on the gas and air.... She loved that...

You cant watch it on BBCi player!! Here is the link... http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/page/item/b0091xhd.shtml?src=ip_ra
Natalie xxx

/links


----------



## Kathryne

Hi 
Thanks for the advice on Q10 will def get that for the cupboard ready!
My clinic is in Swansea  - good old South Wales? where are you guy?

Kat x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ok I will watch it later probably tonight....  Kat I am in Leicester


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Leicesterlou - I see that you have been successful in losing weight - congrats. I'm trying really hard even cut out caffeine & red wine this week! the things we go through - hopefully it will all be worth it 

Kat x


----------



## Skybreeze

I am in Kent, Kat.... 

That Dawn is so funny, have you see the other programs she has done.. One with her turning lesbian and the other trying to get to a size 0. They are both really funny!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Natalie I saw the one where she was trying to get to a size 0 and I have just had a quick sneak at the link and not it made me laugh, can't wait to get home now so I can watch it in full!!!

Kat - yes I am trying to loose weight for my hols in August want to be that baywatch babe hopefully with my little babe in my tum!!!

Katie - campaigns do you work in marketing or something??


----------



## Leicesterlou

Relax and enjoy the free time, I do when I have it, surf the net book hols, buy presents etc


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bulgaria for 2 weeks!!!!  Went last year with friends well about 16 of us and they all booked again and we didnt as we were not sure what would be happening with our tx but as it stands either way we will be fine to go, I am hoping I will be pg when we go though


----------



## Leicesterlou

Here's to us having big round bellies         Bloody phone hasn't rang yet, just checked to make sure it is switched on.....  God I get so impatient when things start moving


----------



## Kathryne

You never know we might all be at the same time - wouldn't that be fab.
Leicesterlou - I'm sure you'll have a fab time in Bulgaria - never been but I've heard its fab!
We will prob go away Sept time as well maybe to one of the Greek Islands we love them!
And if this doesn't work we will def be going skiing next Feb
Good luck to everyone   

kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Kat

Bulgaria is fab we went last year and this is the last year they have their own currency next year it will be the Euro, and so we thought sod it lets go back as it was soo cheap 40p for a pint of lager!!!!   Ooo greek islands I have been wanting to go to Rhodes and have said if this doesn't work we will go later in the year maybe depending on funds, we normally holiday about 5 times a year just Europe but this year have had to pull the purse strings in with paying for tx


----------



## Skybreeze

Look at you high flyers!!!!     All these sunny places!! 

Well I am going camping in July, for a long weekend in Oxford! LOL!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Camping is fab we normally go for a few weekends in the summer although last year didn't manage many with the weather being pants.


----------



## Skybreeze

I dont mind camping.. We go for a long weekend once a year with a bunch of friends.. A very boozy weekend!! LOL!!   But hopefully I will be the sober one because I plan to get my   On the 10th of July        We go on the 25th of July! 

No other hoildays planned at the moment... we wanted to sort the IVF out first then think about a hoilday.... Was thinking of going to Scotland for new year with a few friends... and our dogs.   

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I think sometimes there is nothing better sat there cooking full english with a mug of tea in the morning sunshine...    Oo Scotland for New Year sounds very good nice cottage somewhere


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats the plan Lou.... Just got to sort out dates for new year... Found a beautiful cottage. 

Katie... I am like you hate anything that is small with more the 4 legs, plus I hate dirt.... Cant stand it.... I am not the easyest person to camp with.


----------



## Kathryne

Yeh love skiing (not that I'm very good  ) DH is really good ...typical!
We love Canada been 5 times - we god married in Feb 06 in Whistler - was amazing. If you log onto Whistler brides photography, then the profiles tab there are a few of our wedding pics are still on there (Kathryne & Paul) if you're bored take a look.
We love camping to went loads last year took my niece & nephew - crazy kid he he!
I might just take a look at Bulgaria sounds really nice

Kat xx


----------



## watn1

Ladies,

                Hope your all well, All this talk about holidays is depressing!! I need a sun tan i am whiter then white! Due to treatment we are not not sure what to do   Its my sisters 21st b'day in July & we were thinking of Bulgaria as i know a few people who have been and they liked it but it all depends on when i start treatment really.

Kat - Your wedding pictures are lovely you both look very happy in all of them   & i must say on the very first pic you look like Gabby from desperate housewives  

I am totally loosing track of when everyone treatment is sue to start or if its started


----------



## Kathryne

Watn1 -Gabby from desperate housewives....its amazing what make up can do! he he
What stage ar eyou at lovely 

Kat x


----------



## Skybreeze

Where your picture Kat?? I havent seen it?? Or am I going mad!!!!

Do you want me to do a list ladies?? I have done lists before for threads.

This is one of them.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134062.0
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I have just rang the clinic and the egg share co-ordinator is still catching up and will contact me asap, I apologised and said I was getting impatient and they said not to worry they understood and would be in contact, hopefully they will ring later today 

Natalie - yes fine with me about the list, looks like your a professional at it anyway, I always thought it was the mod's that did them but if your happy to do it....


----------



## watn1

Natalie, Yeah hook us up with a list  

Kat, i'm at the very beginning, I have my 1st consultation with my clinic on the 17/04 where my Dp will have his bloods done for HIV. Hep B&C and then i guess they will arrange for mine. I have already had all of the qualifying tests at my GP and so far all the results have come back ok just waiting on 2 now. 
I guess they will then try to get some lovely   from DP before they proceed with my treatment because if they can't get any then we will have to re-evaluate things. There should be no problem with getting some swimmers though as we know he defo used to have them at one point LOL. I will know a little more next thursday.. Time time is going sooooo slow 

Louise - I hope they call very soon, It's a royal pain waiting for the phone to ring...   

Katie, I've just noticed you too are a Libra, When's your B'day?

Oh & you are a libra too kat 

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

A list coming up!!


----------



## Skybreeze

​


KatieD/Katie.... 1st Consutantion 1st of May 
Watn1/Nicole..... 1st Consultantion 17th of April 



Leicesterlou/Lou... All test done.... Councelling done, Just waiting for the phone call! 
Kathryne/Kat..... Waiting for dates 



Shon1982...... Starts DR 14th of April.... 
Piepig..... Starts DR 28th of April, Baseline scan 19th of May, EC 2nd of June 
Jen80/Jen..... Starts DR on the 29th of May 
Skybreeze/Natalie.... Starts DR 24th of May, Baseline scan 5th of June, EC 23rd of June 



Vikki75/Vikki... DR from the 29th of March... Baseline scan 9th of April.... Start stimming 14th of April! 



      



Watch this space!! 



ikklesmiler/Ann Marie... Egg share#1 Donated all eggs...  IVF#2 BFP... Now an angel   ​
If there is anything wrong on this list just let me know and I can change it.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well done Natalie, lets hope we all appears in the bumps part sometime this year


----------



## Skybreeze

Would be nice Lou!!!  

RING PHONE!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

No ring ring yet...  Just hope it's today beginning to think it might not be      You can just imagine this poor woman had a few days off and a few of me hassling her!!!


----------



## vikki75

hi girlsxx
natalie hun wheres my name    lol
went for my scan today everythings good just waiting for recepient to have hers on friday an hopefully we good to go , i can start stimming yippee ,
im so scared but sooo excited x
the meds i was given today well left me getting on a train with a gr8 big carrier bag full lol
but wow its all so confusing but i know i` ll work it out lol
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Het Vikki, You will be fine hun        for Friday so you can start stimming xxx


----------



## vikki75

thanks lou xx
im just so excited something actually happening xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know what you mean I am waiting to get booked in for my planning meeting and it's driving me


----------



## Skybreeze

OMG!!! Vikki!! I am so sorry hun! Will add you now!!!!  

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

All done... Fingers crossed you can start stimming on Friday!!! What are your stims hun.. and the dose??


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks Skybreeze - you really are lovely x


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats ok Kat... Have you any idea when you will be starting?? Have you been matched yet?

Natalie xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Natalie - No and No!!! will all rest on the next lot of blood tests i guess!


----------



## vikki75

natalie- im on 150ul of puregon buserelin down to 0.2mls
then cylogest then prgnyl 
im so excited 
had my second hiv today that comes back in a week 
xx
how are you natalie hope your good where are you in tx ?


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie.... A normal cycle (trouble free) should take from start of DR to test day is 6 weeks...  You may need to DR for a week longer, so could be 7 weeks... Also because we are ES, it could be more like 8 weeks, because there are 2 people to get right...
A women on my hospital thread started DR on the 16th of January.... and stimmed twice and finally had her ICSI converted to IUI (she had IUI on Monday), because of a poor responce to stims... So thats a long time But that is worse possible case. 

They normally give you around 14 days to DR.. Some clinic give you less. I DR for 23 days last time. So 14 days after you start DR injections you will have a baseline scan. Then all being well you will start your stims. You will only stim for a maxium of 16 days.... No more... Normally you stims for about 12 days...  In that time you will have 2 or 3 scans to measure and count your follies. Then you take your trigger shot 36 hours exactly before EC.... You will have 1 drug free day, the day before EC....

You do one injection a day for DR (buserelin, usually) every day of the cycle. And then add your stims once you start. So in the last couple of weeks you will have 2 injections a day. You can inject in your belly (either side of you belly button) or in your thighs. You can chop and change... Doesn't matter as as you get the drugs.. I DR in my thighs and did my stims in my belly.... You will get little bruises towards the end... The area might be a bit sore... You will inject for 4 weeks (on a trouble free cycle)  

Then in your 2ww, you will have cycloget pessiers... They are the bum bullet!!!! Not nice.. Have you every seen them 

Do you know if you will be injecting your DR drug? Because some place you get a nasal spray.... And some places you get one injection that DR you over 2 weeks. 

HTH
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Vikki.... I am ok hun, I start DR on the 24th of May so not long.... Hope you bloods come back soon! 

Good luck withyour stims hun, I was on 150iu of Gonal F last time... So I think that the same as you.. But they didnt drop my buserelin... I was on 0.5 daily.

Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

natalie you wont be far behind me then xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie.... The cycloget are a few cm long and they are like wax... There little white thing, I had a crinone gel as well to put round my cervix everyday at 3pm... As you can imagine you are a total mess down there in them 2 weeks!

Vikki.. I cant wait!

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

It's awful I used cyclogest after my IUI last time it was horrid!!!!!!!!!!!

Right I'm off home girls no ring ring so unless they call shortly I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow, if I do hear anything I will let you know girls, I;m off to watch that programme from last night, wish me luck!!!!!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Very!!! You cant have sex in the 2ww even if you wanted to....


----------



## Skybreeze

Take care Lou!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Natalie Bye girls


----------



## Skybreeze

It comes in a applicator.. It looks like a tampon... It has a like bubble at the end you press and it goes up there  Can be quite cold! LOL!

Here it is ....... http://www.ivf1.com/crinone/

Natalie xxx

/links


----------



## Leicesterlou

How lovely!!!


----------



## Skybreeze

It was fun!!! NOT! You have to do that until your 7 weeks pregnant. Not everyone get its though.

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

What you all have to look forward to!


----------



## Skybreeze

Makes you wonder Katie!!!!   How can your body do it naturally? When I need a million and 2 people and massives of drugs to get me pregnant! LOL!

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

LOL Katie!!!           Your so funny!!!!


----------



## watn1

again all,
    Natalie, List is great. Thanks!

    Katie - I'm 17th Oct & DP 19th

Wow, We have a whole heap of great things to look forward to! I can't wait  

Sorry the clinic has not phoned louise what a pain in the  !

Hi Vikki, Hope your well.  

Kat - I'd love to look like Gabby when i put on some makeup


----------



## Skybreeze

Its true Katie!!!!  

Right I have got to go now, off to step class soon... Dont know why because I am still in pain from weight training on Monday!  

Natalie xxxxx


----------



## PiePig

WOW!!  you lot can natter, I pop on after a day at work and there's about 5 pages to catch up on!

Nat - love the list and thanks for the link to the crinone gel - I'll be having crinone and its looks awful

Lou - hope you get that phonecall tomorrow

Vikki - hope your recipients scan is OK on friday so you can start to stim.

I'm on synarel to DR, and then no idea after that!

Love and luck to all


----------



## Skybreeze

Step was canceled!!!   So I am having a lazy night now!!!   

Piepig... Good luck with your DR, I used buserelin for my DR so cant help with synarel. But I am sure you will be fine.

Take care hunni's!!
Good Night!
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie - I know exactly what you mean hun, I am tired as was on here until late, I have a shower pod being delivered at around 9.30am so got to go home and take delivery of that xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ooo Katie I hope it works out hun, I tried that thinking I might be one of those natural inbetween tx but not to be for me hun but wishing you all the best of luck


----------



## Leicesterlou

Now now where is that   attitude hun??  Just lie there with your legs in the air and imagine the little   finding your egg.....


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's better Katie PMA


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ya ladies... How are we today??


----------



## Skybreeze

I am ok, feeling tired.... Probley something to do with getting up at 5 this morning....

That Dawn was on TV again last night!!!

Lou did you watch that program?
Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes I watched it Natalie, interesting too be honest I have seen all that before on the home birth diaries on Discovery Health channel, sad I know....


----------



## Skybreeze

Yes I was Katie....

Glad you enjoyed the program Lou, I never watch things like that normally.....

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Sounds interesting.... Might have to cheak it out!  Thanks for the info Katie.

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

WOW we are quite today!! So unlike us.  

Getting my hair done later... My roughs are terrible.... and I have a broken nail....   

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

MMMMmmmmmmmm Indian... My fav! Migth have one tomorrow, with a bottle of wine...   Sod the diet... and the TTC! LOL!

Yes just coloured.... and trimmed... Nothing special... I have tried to do it myself, but I turned my hair orange.. Not a good look. So I go to a hairdresser now! 

What colour are you?
Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

I bet you dont have gray!!!! I am naturally blonde.... but it has got really dark as I have got older.. its a horrible mousy brown now, so thought sod it.. So I am now the colour I used to be when I was 12... 

Have a lovely indian... Have to go and wash my hair now, and sort out my little doggies... My darling puppy has got in to my gym bag down stair and found a tampon, and it now everywhere... Little cow.  

Take care and have a lovely evening
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls how you all doing hope you all good 
me ive got the worst headache ever since i started d regging  cant get rid of it an its beginning to feel like its going to turn in to a migraine   
vikxx


----------



## PiePig

Vikki - hope the headache goes away soon

I've had a tiring day....full day at work, the mowed the lawn then went to the gym, just want to curl up and sleep now!

I watched the dawn program last night that you put the link to, really enjoyed it although did say to DH we'd better hurry up and get a baby inside me before I change my mind - some of it looked so painful, but obviously worth it when you see the baby.

hope you are all well


xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all, sorry I didn't catch up yesterday afternoon but one of the Director's that has been in China for a holiday came and sat beside me working on her laptop so I obviously couldn't have this big pink screen on my computer.

Hope you are all well!!!  Thank god it's Friday, yipee

P.S.  Not heard from clinic yet


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Katie, just had a phonecall but off a friend that his partner who has terminal cancer has gone back into Loros and doesn't like she will be coming out so what was a thank god it's Friday is turning into


----------



## Leicesterlou

It is and it makes you thankful for your health doesn't it.


----------



## Skybreeze

Lou...      I am so sorry hun, My thought are with them.... Lifes just not fair.

Katie.... Glad the indian was nice, I am having one tonight!!   What puppy are you getting Have you got a name yet...

Piepig... Mrs fitness!!!! Hope you had a nice rest.

Vikki... So sorry your having a hard time....   I hope you get the go ahead for stims today, you will feel much better after that...

Well, hairs all done..... No horrible roughs now... Nail fixed and painted a nice shade of dark purple... Got to go out soon and get a new top for a meal tomorrow night.. I am having a meet up with the girls at my hospital on FF!! Cant wait!

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Natalie, Mmmm indian my favourite food...  Glad to hear your hair and nail is now fixed makes you feel alot better doesn't it.

Katie - ahhhh I would love a dog..


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah sorry about that Katie.  Yes unfortunately at work.....  Tidying all my paperwork up...


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies!
I have a stinking migraine yesterday I wasn't logged on!
Lou -so sorry to hear about your friend, and yes it does make you grateful for what we got.
Katie - I love Indian to - infact I love any food thats why I'm on one BIG fat diet, I gave up caffeine this week not going to bad at the moment. I got a dog 'Ben' he is gorgeous - we had him from a rescue home when he was 6 months old.
Natalie - Glad to hear you got your hair and nails sorted - I really must get mine done!
Hope everyone else is ok
Love Kat xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie... We are going out for an italian.... Very exciting... meeting people I have chatted to for ages but never meet... Should be fun.... I love black labs... I used to have one... She was my baby... Her name was Lady Breeze.... She died 3 years ago  I still miss her...   She was only 12.. I cant believe how old yours was!! 18     Wow now that is a good age... I now have 2 cocker spaniels, keeping me on my toes.

Love the name Katie  I had a dog at work called Colin.... LOL!!! and a freind had a springer called Andy... I couldnt think of a name for my puppy so we did a comp on FF.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119454.0 And a lady come up with Willow.... 

Sorry you girls are at work...    Roll on 5pm!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Katie - Well the vet is sure he is a mixture of lab & collie - but he is gorgeous! I love dogs.
Natalie - Italian is my favourite I love it!


Kat x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Natalie that will be fab tomorrow night, you will all be chatting for hours and enjoying italian aswell Mmmm god your making m hungry now


----------



## Skybreeze

Lou, my diet has gone out the window now completely!!  I have 6 weeks to lose over a stone   Going to give it my best shot.... 

I hate dieting but I love food! LOL

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh don't worry about it Natalie until Sunday, I know what you mean I lost it last couple fo weeks but feel back on track but it is so easy to go out for an indian have a glass of wine and it ruins all the work dieting for the week doesn' it


----------



## Skybreeze

I feel terrible for eating bad thing.. afterwards anyway.. lol!! So going to start over again on monday... If I can drop 10lb... (they recon thats a dress size) I will be happy!! 

So sorry about you lab Katie.. that happened to Lady... She couldnt walk.. I came home she had been sick everywhere and couldnt walk very well.. I couldnt stop crying and cuddling her... I knew what was happening....   I took her to the vets and they did a x ray, they found a huge tumor in her stomach and liver... We couldnt do anything, she was put to sleep a week before christmas. And 2 weeks before we got Sky. It breaks my heart.    

Nat xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh dear that's awful Natalie, so sad, that  cancer gets so many people and animals dredded disease.

Katie - been following your diary hun, really hope the BMS works for you hun.  I know what you mean about the EC I am not looking forward to that at all either


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie....     For being a bit nervous about EC.... its understandable...

Do you ladies know if you have sedation or a general for EC??

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I think mine is GA


----------



## Skybreeze

Your not a wimp!!!! I had sedation and was so nervous... of course you here all the horror stories, but I can honestly say it was fine.... I didnt feel anything at all.. I woken up twice and remember talking to the nurse about how many eggs I had... And that was it... I was back in the room talking to myself... You say and do wierd thing when sedated. LOL!!! 

I have had a GA for my lap and found it ok, but felt like crap after. With the sedation I was wild awake about 30 minutes after EC and left 3 hours later... We went shopping as we left the hospital... So honestly its not that bad... If I can do the weekly shopping 3 hours after EC... You can do it!!!   
Do you think I'm mad??   

Nat xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

I didnt get anything for the night before.. But my friend did.. it was a sleeping tablet... She said it was great  

I had a pain killing suppository called Voltarol.... (it goes up you back passage  ) It was amazing for the pain.... You will get something like that.. Your lucky some clinic just tell you to take paracetomol.  And thats no good!

Nat xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

I couldnt take my DH with me but my friend had the choice to, she took DH in with her.... but she was out of it so he didnt really help...

My DH had to produce his sample ready for the IVF.. I was taken to theater (well I walked there) and her went to his little room.  

Nat xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

LOL   Dh was with me for ET.. My god that part is so emotional... When you see your babies....     DH was dress in his green scrubs and funny clogs.... He was holding my hand I was laying there with legs in sterups and the biggest light you have ever seen between my legs, as well as a consultant and a nurse.. So romantic... Just how I imagined becoming pregnant... LOL!      

Seriously DH was a mess in there, (crying) He said thats the closest to a dad he has ever been...then he said I cant believe what you have to go through... I said that was the easy part..  

Natalie x


----------



## Leicesterlou

God it is all starting to sound so real listening to you, starting to  myself


----------



## Skybreeze

Lou      I know hun, its going to happen now!!!! Have you heard anything??

No I did didnt get a picture, I could of but couldnt bear looking at them if it failed which it did... But I remember what they looked like... They were perfect. 

Nat xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nothing from the clinic...  I will leave it until Monday, not in the right frame of mind today anyway...


----------



## Skybreeze

Good idea Lou, they might be ready to sort everything out Monday... Hope your ok, I know you have had terribly sad news hun... My thoughts are with you and your friend...     

Take care sweetie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I will be fine, just hearing about my friend has kind of hit me like a bus not sure why cause she was told last April she only had 12 months so should have been expecting it.  I think sometimes everything goes right doesn't it your happy and then sad/bad things hit you harder don't they.  I am seeing my 9month Nephew tomorrow so that will cheer me up.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks girls, such a good support and makes me smile thinking of you my good friends xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Just because you knew it was going to happen, doesnt mae it any easier...   Makes it harder in a way... Have a lovely time with your nephew...


----------



## Skybreeze

This is a brilliant thread!!! Dont know what I would do without you lots here!

Your that important I still havent gone shopping yet! LOL!

So on that note.. I have to go girls!!! Need to go shopping!!! 

Take care
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie can't you go home for some  !!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

But he will be back tonight?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well  with your legs in the air tonight hun


----------



## Skybreeze

You girls are so rude!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Rude is good it helps make babies


----------



## Skybreeze

Yep, Got a nice black (slimming   ) top from new look, was going to get a nice pair of shoes but couldnt find any.....

Just as I got in my car the heavens opened!!!! Now its sunshining!

Nat xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad you got a nice top Natalie.  April showers today isn't it  

Well I am off home girls so have a fab night tomorrow night Natalie and Katie keep those legs in teh air tonight and both of you enjoy the rest of your weekends and catch up with you Monday


----------



## Skybreeze

Have a good weekend Lou!!

Take care
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Its from New Look Katie.... There wasnt much in there.... But I found something nice.


Nat xx


----------



## Skybreeze

LOL Katie... I love River island....

http://www.newlook.co.uk/1371910/137191001/ProductDetails.aspx What do you think??

/links


----------



## Kathryne

Natalie - I love the top its gorgeous!

kat x


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks... I will wear it with black trousers... With red shoes and a red bag. 

Yes it does have sequins...

Thanks Kat!  

Nat xx


----------



## Kathryne

I love red & black you can't go wrong.
I have got my mother in laws 60th party end of the month and I have always wanted a really nice Chinese jacket.  I ended up buying on off the internet - its lovely black with cerise pink on the sleeve.
I love clothes - not that I'm buying too many at the moment try desperately to diet!  

Kat x


----------



## Skybreeze

I bet thats nice Kat.. I love things like that.... 

Think Slim!!!! I am trying to lose weight, but I love buying cloths!!!

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

The things we have to go through! 
Katie - when does everything start for you?
I can't wait til 5pm!

Kat x


----------



## Skybreeze

I have just been looking at the maternity cloths on the New Look web site.... Picked out a few things I like.. Just need a baby bump to go in them...


----------



## Kathryne

Natalie - quick question as this is my 1st time i'm not too sure but how long usually does this whole process take?

Kat x


----------



## Kathryne

Katie - I would love to look and even buy a few bits but it would just be my luck not for this to work!
Any of you guy know how I can slightly lower my FSH level ready for end of month?

Kat x


----------



## Skybreeze

Kat... I 'normal' trouble free cycle of IVF takes from start to testing is about 6 weeks...... Mine was 7 weeks because I DR for a bit longer... I would say try and eat healthy... lots of fruit and veg..... 

Katie.... Already!!! I like you PMA!!  

Nat xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks guys for the advice, my FSH was 9 last month and I was taking that agnus castus.
I'm thinking to leave it along just eat sensibly and cut down on the old vin rouge!!! although I have to admit I will prob have a few this weekend.

Kat x


----------



## Kathryne

Are you like me Katie - god I love a nice glass of red!
I tell you what with this and ******** I'll never get any work done


----------



## Skybreeze

Have a look at these Kat it might help you and your FSH...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130805.msg1938553#msg1938553

Also I have found some bits about lowering FSH in the Zita west book, will let you know what it says!!

Katie.... Course they will, you only have to wait for August and your be pregnant!


----------



## Skybreeze

You will be hun, I can feel it in my waters!


----------



## Kathryne

Nat - thanks very much for that. Funny enough I invested in the Fertility & Conception (Zita West) book I received from Amazon today so will take a good look at it over the weekend.


Kat x


----------



## Skybreeze

Chat soon ladies... I am off..... Take care and if I am not on FF the weekend have a good one!

Take care
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

hello lovely`s
i got my call from the clinic i can start stimming on monday recpeint i dont think is ready till then but told me ill be on 175ul of puregon an down to 0.2ml in burereslin
oh well xx 
how you all doing any way ?
better go change my ec date now


----------



## Skybreeze

Good luck stimming vikki..... Shame your not starting today but never mind hun.... you will get there! 

Rosie.... Are we due another thread yet Part 8?? We have been chatting loads.  

Natalie xxxx


----------



## vikki75

hear` hear getting a hassle having to keep going along the no to get to see the post lol


----------



## Rosie P

Ah, sorry ladies. Will do another for you now. Still learning the ropes of this board as on my old board it used to get changed every 40 odd pages or so  

New home this way ladies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136793.0

P.S. Natalie, was going to say if you want to start a new topic with your list on I'll make it a sticky topic and you can maintain it if you like, or if you prefer you can keep it on this thread and do it that way? Think you've done a great job on it by the way!

Rosie. xxx


----------

